# "waterfall" idea



## elmo (Jan 15, 2013)

found this pic, i want this in my tegu enclosure but bigger! no idea how to do it, and i need to find a powerful filter!


----------



## james.w (Jan 15, 2013)

And you will have to make the "pool" removable so you can clean it.


----------



## elmo (Jan 15, 2013)

james.w said:


> And you will have to make the "pool" removable so you can clean it.



yup, already planned on that


----------



## james.w (Jan 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see this.


----------



## jondancer (Jan 15, 2013)

There's no need for anything like that, just adds more work .


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 16, 2013)

That's my pic!!! It's super easy to do (also this is for a African bullfrog it's super easy to clean I don't use a substrate bottom and just vacuum it out weekly its on a 70gal filter and it's like a gallon area but the frog is naaaaaaasty)

[attachment=6178]

That's the other half


----------



## elmo (Jan 16, 2013)

Deac77 said:


> That's my pic!!! It's super easy to do (also this is for a African bullfrog it's super easy to clean I don't use a substrate bottom and just vacuum it out weekly its on a 70gal filter and it's like a gallon area but the frog is naaaaaaasty)
> 
> 
> 
> That's the other half



dude yr new my new best friend!!!! im going to hit u up like crazy when i start this project!!! pm message me some details about the waterfall!! thats awesome



jondancer said:


> There's no need for anything like that, just adds more work .



i kno its not needed but my tegu loves water so im building it 



james.w said:


> Can't wait to see this.




thanks james!!


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 16, 2013)

elmo said:


> Deac77 said:
> 
> 
> > That's my pic!!! It's super easy to do (also this is for a African bullfrog it's super easy to clean I don't use a substrate bottom and just vacuum it out weekly its on a 70gal filter and it's like a gallon area but the frog is naaaaaaasty)
> ...



Just pm what ya wanna know


----------

